# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Встречаемся в парке Циолковского в субботу 8 мая в 12:00

## Домик в деревне

На детской площадке. Должна прийти одна беременная девочка из Марининой группы в одноклассниках, она просила показать, как шарф наматывать. Я возьму шарф и сск тоже.
Приходите, кто сможет!
зы. Эххх, так и хочется приложить радостное фото с предыдущей встречи, но шнура нет, пока все живет в фотоаппарате!

----------


## Jazz

Олеся, а у тебя какой разъем на фотике: mini-USB  или mini-mini-USB? Просто, если mini-USB, то мы можем к вам приехать со шнуром. Или встретиться где-нибудь. А еще у нас есть такая замечательная штука - кардридер. 
Очень мне хочется фотки... а по почте замучаешься пересылать...

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Эх, а мы опять не сможем, у нас сегодня деревянная свадьба, 8-го отмечать поедем

----------


## Anastassija

девченки а это платно? расскажите что за фотоссесия?

----------


## Домик в деревне

*Anastassija*, вроде, ни о какой фотосессии на встрече речь не шла. Я так вообще новичок в фотографии, просто фотографирую и прошу девочек давать разрешения выкладывать фотки на сайте. Кто-то разрешает, кто-то нет. Когда фотки разбираю, высылаю или передаю их тем, кто на них запечатлился.
*Jazz*,  мне муж привезет в субботу шнур и кардридер, так что в воскресенье смогу отдать/выложить по желанию. сейчас не хочу пока отдавать, хочу кое-где цвет/яркость поправить/убавить.

----------


## Anastassija

извиняюсь тогда,я тоже новенькая я в одноклассниках прочитала не так поняла

----------


## Домик в деревне

> извиняюсь тогда,я тоже новенькая я в одноклассниках прочитала не так поняла


Я в одноклассниках так, вроде, и писала, что на звания Фотографа и прочее не претендую. Просто пощелкать картинки. А вот результат в Альбоме.

----------


## котенок

хотела тоже придти, но как обычно перепутала парк  :Frown:  .

----------


## Anastassija

я думаю будет еще встречи))) мы с дочей придем и с пузожителем

----------


## nandarani

Скажите пожалуйста, а сейчас в Калуге проходят слинговстречи, или что-либо подобное. Очень бы хотелось пообщаться. Поучиться. мы пока к слингоношению готовимся только теоретически, пузожитель появиться в марте. Поэтому пока есть время хотелось бы попрактиковаться. И просто пообщаться с единомышлениками.

----------


## kazangi

наши маленькие встречи в парке переросли в Лелю))) приходите туда - все с радостью поделятся опытом, все покажут и расскажут)) тут на форуме есть отдельная ветка  http://kalugadeti.ru/forumdisplay.ph...BB%D1%8F%C2%BB

----------


## nandarani

спасибо большое! будем следить за анонсами и ждать встречи. надеюсь скоро увидимся  :Smile:

----------


## mamaRita

Народ, а что, отличная идея! Давайте проведем слинговстречу? Как всегда, со слингами, подросшими слингодетками и будущими слингомамочками?

----------


## Jazz

Рит, холодновато. С нашей-то пунктуальностью те, кто придет первыми, уже успеют замерзнуть, пока подтянутся остальные.))) Да и опытом особо не поделишься. если только поверх курток мотать.)))
А вообще-то я "за" любой кипеж. Мы в субботу не сможем, а в воскресенье, если уж с катком не складывается, можно и собраться. Только мы без слинга.

----------


## mamaRita

Ну в клубе так в клубе! :Smile:  Я тем более за! И буду в слинге :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Ой, я не вижу текст(((( у меня одни квадратики....

----------

